# Transmission Dipstick?



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

Today I wanted to check the transmission fluid level...
Has anyone else noticed that there is no transmission dipstick?
There is however a capped fill tube that is stamped "For Dealer Use Only".

After some searching, I found a thread on dodgeforum.com which talks about it, and has pictures on the 2nd page. Oddly the pictures were posted by a Routan owner 
http://dodgeforum.com/forum/dodge-caravan/244494-tranny-fluid-change-62te.html

Then I found quite the detailed answer on forum.chryslerminivan.net, so I thought I'd share that thread here.
http://forum.chryslerminivan.net/sh...ansmission-Dip-Stick-Identify-my-Tranny-model

So there is no "leave in place" transmission fluid dipstick, but there are 2 similar "tools" and a method to check the level. We have the 62TE transmission. Here is the best instruction set I found, complete with the necessary charts.
http://asttool.com/pdf/INSTRUCTIONS_CRY933.pdf

Either of these two dipsticks is what the job requires, an AST CRY933 or an OTC MLR-9336A.
http://asttool.com/detail_page.php?tool_number=CRY933
http://www.otctools.com/newcatalog/products/09-108.pdf

They can be found on e-bay, amazon or googled.

I hope someone finds this information useful.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Most mfg's have gone this way, even a true VW. The death of most transmissions in years past is from the wrong fluid levels, hence a sealed unit. The way they look at it is, if you see no leaks your good to go. Here's a link to a thread about the dipstick.

http://forum.chryslerminivan.net/sh...-Tranny-model?highlight=transmission+dipstick


----------

